# I Wanna Catch Some Fish!!



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

View attachment 200946


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

More Pics to drool:


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry, Can't Stop.
_*ICE FISHING IS ADDICTIVE*_


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 200950
> View attachment 200946
> View attachment 200947
> View attachment 200948
> View attachment 200949


 Nice Job!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was going to keep all those big fish on the down low, now everyone knows about the nimi giant perch factory! I guess I'll have to stop sending you pics


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those are some nice fish. and that's a hog gill you have in your hand. congrats!!!
sherman


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay, fess up. Which northern lake did these come out of, cause I know it wasn't any in Ohio! First of all, the lakes that have northern pike in them do not have safe ice on them yet. Second, the female perch will not be bursting with eggs for another month. 

Wherever that place is, I want to fish it!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Secret Spots in:
Barberton Reservoir
Meander Lake
Lake Rockwell
Lake Anna


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like someone has been to North Dakota or Minn.(perch pics), or Lake Su Ann-sp.(gills)!!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Actually bdawg, I fish a private lake in Mantua and all the perch coming out in Feb are bursting with eggs. I have seen them spawn under the ice in March when we have a late winter. Sooooo it's possible.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't believe everything you see on the internet!

I like the one from iceshanty.com


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

That's cruel and unusual punishment. The bad thing is I LIKE IT lol


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

don't give them all of the honey holes John!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Leaving tomorrow morning at 5am heading to Cadillac to fish their and Mitchell! CANNOT wait to get on the ice!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

You have done well!!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice gill....looks like a chain pickerel rather than a pike?? I could be wrong though..


----------

